# New Furbaby 12 week old ?



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok so I got a new puppy will post pictures below. Though I am having trouble coming up with a name any suggestions?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cute puppy!

Is it a boy or a girl?

What kind of names do you like? Greek mythology? Dark names? Names from a movie?


----------



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

Oops, I forgot He is a boy. and the name it doesn't really matter where it comes from. I just want it to be somewhat unique and somthing that sounds right to me. lol that sounds kind of crazy but i have trouble thinking of names but I know a good one when I see it. these are a couple of names I have been pondering. Kaiser, Panzer, or Wilhelm (pronounced Vilhelm)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ares
Alecto
Asher
Avery
Axel
Baron
Bentley
Bones
Bullet
Cole
Capone
Cinder
Cujo
Crash 
Drake
Darc
Dagger
Dash
Danger
Dante
Evo
Epic
Echo
Eyos
Falcon
Fang
Fierce
Flash
Flynn
Gator
Grizzly
Ghost
Gideon


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

congrats on the puppy... give LaRen a few minutes she'll have a 5 page list waiting for you lol shes awesome at coming up with names.

EDIT: Posted at the same time ^^^^^^^ see told you


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hex
Hawk
Hudson
Hunter
Icarus
Iron
Icon
Jace
Jackal
Jag
Jett
Jasper 
Kahn
Karma
Kaden
Kato
Klaus
Knight
Killian
Lucian
Lucious
Laser
Loki
Lux
Mayhem
Mace
Makoto
Murdock
Noir
Nikon
Nox
Nero
Onyx
Orion
Odin
Omni
Ozzy
Pharoah
Payne
Panic
Quinn
Ques
Quest


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rayden
Rage
Ruckus
Radar
Rebel
Rhett
Ripper
Roman
Rush
Slash
Sage
Salem
Silas
Sid
Sonic
Storm
Steel
Tazor
Tag
Trigger
Talon
Titan
Titus
Torrid
Tank
Viper
Venom
Viktor
Viking
Vlad
Vortex
Wreck
Zero


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Handsome boy!

How about

Diedrick
Gunter
Gustav
Zelig


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> congrats on the puppy... give LaRen a few minutes she'll have a 5 page list waiting for you lol shes awesome at coming up with names.
> 
> EDIT: Posted at the same time ^^^^^^^ see told you


hahaha! 

You know me so well! I love name games, every name I suggest are the names that I like and actually have on a list for myself, but I like people that like "unique". 

Thanks!


----------



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

LaRen and zyppi thanks for the help so far
Out of those I like Nero, Klaus, Rebel, and Gunter


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

shelms488 said:


> LaRen and zyppi thanks for the help so far
> Out of those I like Nero, Klaus, Rebel, and Gunter


I think that Klaus is a powerful name. 

It's unique, strong and noble. 

IMO


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

When I did Pit Bull rescue, I always wanted to name the puppies "Killer" or "Widowmaker" but they wouldn't let me.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Klaus is problematic. It's the name of a goldfish on "Family Guy". I like Nero.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

LaRen616 said:


> Rayden


:thumbup:

He even reminds me of my Rayden as a baby!










Raiden is the Japanese God of Lightning


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Klaus means "victory of the people"


----------



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree that it is problematic because it is the goldfish off family guy. lol but i still like it. and He does look alot like Raiden except his ears havent come up yet I swear he probably gets more channels than I do lol. but he is such a sweetheart so unless someone comes up with somthing else I think is better in the next little bit then its down to Klaus, Nero, or Rebel


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

shelms488 said:


> I agree that it is problematic because it is the goldfish off family guy. lol but i still like it. and He does look alot like Raiden except his ears havent come up yet I swear he probably gets more channels than I do lol. but he is such a sweetheart so unless someone comes up with somthing else I think is better in the next little bit then its down to *Klaus, Nero, or Rebel*


I like all 3, so which ever you choose, I am sure it will be a good one!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

My vote is for Nero.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

He looks like a Luther.


----------



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> Klaus is problematic. It's the name of a goldfish on "Family Guy". I like Nero.


I just realized that Klaus is a goldfish but not off of Family Guy but off American Dad lol. I know I said the same thing earlier lol shows how much i pay attention


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

I always liked the names Kevlar, Kaiser, Tesla and Adolf for a male GSD. Girlfriend said if we got a boy Adolf would be over her dead body, but the meaning of it "noble wolf" is a perfect fit, plus while an insane dictator he did love Shepherds. He's a beautiful pup!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Since I just saw the movie, I'm going to say Thor.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I like Wilhelm myself. Although from your heading I was going to suggest "Furby" (not very noble at all but totally amusing).


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, he is very cute. :greet:


----------

